
JAWS framework - mooreds
https://github.com/jaws-framework/JAWS
======
rmason
Just curious if there will be a JAWS presentation at AWS: reinvent this week
and if so will it be recorded?

------
shift8
Very nice tool that saves a ton of time with the insane amount of
configuration that goes into all this. I think Lambda has a really bright
future and JAWS is breaking some serious ground here. Keep up the good work so
I don't ever have to build a tool to do this =)

